# Psychz Networks goes LIVE with new facility in Dallas, Texas!



## Profuse-Jim (Dec 4, 2014)

*Psychz Networks* has partnered up with the new Carrier-1 facility in Dallas, Texas. As a wholesale partner, Psychz Networks will be able to provide competitive colocation and bare-metal server pricing in the over 100,000 SQFT brand new facility of which 10,000 SQFT will be available for Psychz Networks’ growth with additional pods available. The facility is connected Equinix via dark fiber to Dallas Infomart where just about any network provider can be reached. 

 

Along with great pricing, Psychz Networks will utilize the additional point-of-presence (PoP) as a scrubbing center providing up to 80 Gbps of DDoS Mitigation. Taking the success and experience gained from the first scrubbing center in Los Angeles, CA, we are able to effectively mitigate complicated application layer attacks (Layer 7 DDoS attacks) and implement a series of layers to protect clients from attacks. 

 

The new facility sports fully redundant power & cooling with strict security policies in place to ensure 100% uptime. 

 

 

To get more information about the new expansion, please contact our sales department at sales (at) psychz.net or contact us at 1-800-933-1517

 

 

Bare-Metal Servers / Colocation Space / Cloud Environments / CDN

 

 

Pictures of our Dallas, TX facility can be found here.

 

 

If you have any further questions or comments please contact us at sales (at) psychz.net

 

 

Come join the Psychz Networks social networks! 

Twitter: http://www.twitter.com/PsychzNetworks

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/PsychzNetworks

Google+: https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/116468641337253209294/

LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/company/psychz-networks


----------

